# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  12η Εκθεση-Διαγωνισμος καναρινιων χρωματος- εμφανισης του ΑΣΚΕ

## NIKOSP



----------


## Gardelius

_Νίκο σ ευχαριστούμε!

Θα είμαστε εκεί έτσι;;_  :winky:

----------


## NIKOSP

Εννοειται διπλα απο το σπιτι μας ειναι!!!

----------


## jk21

διπλα στο χωρο που θα κανουμε τα γενεθλια μας ειναι .Μου εχει μπει και μια ιδεα ,αλλα θα το δουμε στην πορεια .Αν γινει ,θα ειναι οτι πιο υπεροχο εχει γινει σαν εκδηλωση στο φορουμ (μην με ρωτησετε .ειναι νωρις να απαντησω )

----------


## geog87

Θα ειναι ανοιχτο για το κοινο καποιες ωρες σωστα???ε σιγουρα θα κανονιστει καποια συναντηση εκει!!!!

----------


## jk21

σε ολες τις αλλες εκθεσεις που εχει κανει ο συλλογος τα προηγουμενα χρονια ,παντα υπηρχε και διαστημα που ηταν ανοιχτη η εκθεση για το κοινο .Υποθετω και τωρα

----------


## teo24

Με προλαβε ο Νικος,τωρα αυτο μπηκα να ποσταρω.Εγω ειμαι μεσα αρκει να μην ειναι Σ/Κ πρωι που δουλευω,τουλαχιστον ακομα.

----------


## lefteris13

Θα παει κανεις το σκ στην εκθεση;

----------


## Gardelius

> Θα παει κανεις το σκ στην εκθεση;


Εγώ λογικά θα είμαι το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου.

----------


## jk21

καλα να ειμαστε  , απογευμα του σαββατου

----------


## Θοδωρής

επειδη αυτο το Σαββατο δουλευω το προι δεν ξερω τι κουραγιο θα εχω για να παω.
Θα προσπαθησω παντος να ερθω το απογευμα

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ δεν ξερω αν τα καταφερεις για τον ασκε 

αλλα σε περιμενω το αλλο Σαββατο ! δεν εχεις δηλωσει ακομα !!!

*Η παθολογία των πτηνών καθώς & οι βασικές αρχές της ορθής διαχείρισης εκτροφής*

----------


## NIKOSP

Και εγω το απογευμα του Σαββατου λεω.....

----------


## koukoulis

Τελικά, ξέρει κανείς τι ώρες θα είναι η έκθεση ανοικτή για το κοινό;

----------


## jk21

οι ωρες που βρισκονται στην ανακοινωση ,αυτες ειναι .δεν γινεται σε αυτες να περιλαμβανεται και η κριση των πτηνων και οτι αλλο περιλαμβανει ενας διαγωνισμος .Δεν το ξερω επισημα ,αν σκεφτειτε οτι ηδη τις κυριακες τα πρωινα ,ηδη απο μια ωρα και μετα οι εκτροφεις χαλαρα αρχιζουν και μαζευουν τα πουλια (ειδικα αν δεν υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος ) ,ειναι λογικο εστω ενα γεματο απογευμα (το σαββατο ) να ειναι ελευθερος χρονος για το κοινο .Απλα στην ανακοινωση δεν βαλανε και το χρονο που γινεται ο εγκλωβισμος των πουλιων και η κριση ,που αφορα καθαρα τους εκτροφεις οι οποιοι θα το γνωριζουν μεταξυ τους ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## jk21

Μια βδομαδα πριν απο το σεμιναριο μας , 100 μετρα πιο κατω στην εκθεση του ΑΣΚΕ ! 

Ομορφα πουλια ,αλλα την χαρα μου κεντρισε κατι αλλο ! ονοματα εκτροφεων ,ονοματα νικητων απο διαφορετικους συλλογους ,ενα μικρο << πανελληνιο >> που μπορει σε μια απο τις εκθεσεις που ακολουθουν να γινει ενα ατυπο μεγαλυτερο << πανελληνιο >> .Ετσι χαλαρα να βλεπω τον χωρο των εκτροφεων σιγα σιγα να ενωνεται ,να γιορταζει ,να χαιρεται ολος μαζι ! 

Ειδα νικητες φιλους ,ειδα μελος μας ,ειδα πανω απο ολα νικητες τα πουλια τους ! 

ειδα και τους καλους μου φιλους ,τον Γιωργο ,τον Λευτερη ,τον Πανο ,τον Νικο ... ωραιο απογευμα !!!

η φωτο που ο Γιωργης περιμενει πως και πως 



αλλα και τα φιλαρακια με την ομορφη !




εν αναμονη των βραβευσεων 









συνεχιζουμε σε λιγο με τους νικητες

----------


## jk21

Θα ξεκινησω με το μελος μας  Κρητίκαρος  τον Αντωνη και το πανεμοργο λιζαρντ του ,που βγηκε best στην κατηγορια του ! Μπραβο ΑΝΤΩΝΗ !

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειχε βεβαια μονο πρωτια ,αλλα και δευτερη θεση

----------


## jk21

Ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα πουλια της εκθεσης ! Ο Μακρης ο Παναγιωτης μετα την Τζεζενα ,συνεχιζει τις πρωτιες και στην Αθηνα . Με εδρα της εκτροφης του την Νεα ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ  , ειναι δεδομενο οτι στο << κιτρινο >> θα γραφει ιστορια ,οπως και καθε << κιτρινο >> που εχει γεννηθει στα χωματα αυτα !!!  (τα καγκελα στο κλουβι ,θα μπορουσε να τα δει ως ριγες σε κιτρινομαυρη φανελλα !!!! οεο !!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

> διπλα στο χωρο που θα κανουμε τα γενεθλια μας ειναι .Μου εχει μπει και μια ιδεα ,αλλα θα το δουμε στην πορεια .Αν γινει ,θα ειναι οτι πιο υπεροχο εχει γινει σαν εκδηλωση στο φορουμ (μην με ρωτησετε .ειναι νωρις να απαντησω )


Ζωντανη παρουσιαση πουλιων των μελων του φορουμ..........καλα γατα ετσι; :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

Ξερετε ολοι οτι εχω ενα << θεμα >> με τα υβριδια ,αλλα αυτο ηταν κουκλι .Ενα υπεροχο πουλι (αν θυμαμαι καλα red siskin με καρδερινα ) του κ Πανερα ,προεδρου του πσεεπ .Κοιταξτε το 94 στην βαθμολογηση ... τα λεει ολα ! οι φωτογραφιες παιδια το αδικουν !!! απο κοντα ηταν τρομερο

----------


## jk21

> Παρουσιαση πουλιων των μελων του φορουμ..........καλα γατα ετσι;


μελη μας ισως συμμετειχαν και αλλα ,αλλα ο Αντωνης ειναι ενεργο μελος και το χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα !

----------


## Gardelius

*Thank you... jk...*

*To be continued ...*

----------


## Steliosan

> μελη μας ισως συμμετειχαν και αλλα ,αλλα ο Αντωνης ειναι ενεργο μελος και το χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα !


Δεν καταλαβες καλα Μητσε εγω ειπα γι αυτο:



> .Μου εχει μπει και μια ιδεα ,αλλα θα το δουμε στην πορεια .Αν γινει ,θα ειναι οτι πιο υπεροχο εχει γινει σαν εκδηλωση στο φορουμ (μην με ρωτησετε .ειναι νωρις να απαντησω )

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

Στελιο αυτο που μου παραθετεις ειχε σχεση με αυτο 

*Η παθολογία των πτηνών καθώς & οι βασικές αρχές της ορθής διαχείρισης εκτροφής*απλα πηγε μια βδομαδα πισω ,απο την αρχικη ημερομηνια που ειχα σκεφτει .Περυσι ο πτηνιατρος κ Σιασιος ειχε κατεβει στην εκθεση του ΑΣΚΕ και ειχε και πρωτιες στα Λιζαρντ αν θυμαμαι (ισως και αλλου ) .Σκεφτηκα λοιπον οτι ηταν ευκαιρια με την καθοδο του στην Αθηνα ,να τον παρακαλουσα , οπως μας τιμησει με την τελεση του σχετικου σεμιναριου .Οι ημερομηνια βεβαια τελικα που βολεψε ,ηταν μετα απο μια βδομαδα απο σημερα και ειμαι πραγματι ευτυχης που θα εχουν τα μελη μας και οχι μονο ,την ευκαιρια να τον ακουσουν ,οπως ειχα και εγω πριν 3 χρονια πανω κατω ,σε σχετικο σεμιναριο που ειχε διοργανωσει τοτε ο ΑΣΚΕ

----------


## Gardelius

Τα δυο τελευταία κόκκινα, ποιανού εκτροφέα είναι ;;

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

και οι αδυναμιες του Στελιου ( πειραια )  ,του Μητσου (ναξο )και του Γιαννη (κιλκις )  : Tα razza espaniola

----------


## Steliosan

::  :: 
Του χρονου θα κατεβασουμε και τον Ναξιωτη ή τους απογονους του ετσι Μιτς;

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω Ηλια 



ας δουμε και τις βραβευσεις ! για λογαριασμο των πουλιων ( αυτα ξεκουραζοτανε επιτελους ) τα βραβεια ελαβαν οι κατωθι εκτροφεις : 














  ( αυτος ειναι ο Αντωνης ! )




























* δυστυχως ειτε δεν προλαβα ,ειτε δεν βγηκανε καλες οι φωτο για 2-3 ατομα ακομα ...



Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες ! Ευχομαι και του χρονου ,με καλυτερες οικονομικα συνθηκες ,ακομα περισσοτερες συμμετοχες !

----------


## jk21

> Τα δυο τελευταία κόκκινα, ποιανού εκτροφέα είναι ;;


Δεν ξερω Ηλια .Ισως ρωτησανε τα παιδια

----------


## Gardelius

Ξέρεις μήπως τους εκτροφείς ;; που εικονίζονται στη βράβευση ;

----------


## jk21

στην πρωτη και δευτερη φωτο ειναι ο  Π. Μακρης  ,στην τριτη ο Αντωνης (κρητικαρος ) ,στην τεταρτη ο  Πανερας που ειναι και προεδρος στον πσεεπ ,στην προτελευταια ο Υφαντης που ηταν πριν καποια χρονια προεδρος στο αλοπ αν θυμαμαι καλα και νομιζω αν ακουσα σωστα ,στην πρωτη φωτο με τον Π.Μακρη και τους κριτες ,ειναι ο κ Δριτσας  (με μεγαλη επιφυλαξη )

----------


## geog87

> Μια βδομαδα πριν απο το σεμιναριο μας , 100 μετρα πιο κατω στην εκθεση του ΑΣΚΕ ! 
> 
> Ομορφα πουλια ,αλλα την χαρα μου κεντρισε κατι αλλο ! ονοματα εκτροφεων ,ονοματα νικητων απο διαφορετικους συλλογους ,ενα μικρο << πανελληνιο >> που μπορει σε μια απο τις εκθεσεις που ακολουθουν να γινει ενα ατυπο μεγαλυτερο << πανελληνιο >> .Ετσι χαλαρα να βλεπω τον χωρο των εκτροφεων σιγα σιγα να ενωνεται ,να γιορταζει ,να χαιρεται ολος μαζι ! 
> 
> Ειδα νικητες φιλους ,ειδα μελος μας ,ειδα πανω απο ολα νικητες τα πουλια τους ! 
> 
> ειδα και τους καλους μου φιλους ,τον Γιωργο ,τον Λευτερη ,τον Πανο ,τον Νικο ... ωραιο απογευμα !!!
> 
> η φωτο που ο Γιωργης περιμενει πως και πως 
> ...


Profil pic....αλλαξε το βατραχο!!!!!καλημερα!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Αυτο      δεν αλλαζει !  πρεπει πρωτα να αλλαξω εγω !

α λαθος ... αυτη ειναι αβαταρ .Προφιλ ζητας εσυ .Ετοιμη 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?2719-jk21

----------


## VasilisM

Μολις γύρισα από την έκθεση.Ωραια πουλιά αλλά επαθα πλάκα με τα Yorkshire!Από κοντά είναι πολύ επιβλητικά!

----------


## mitsman

> Μολις γύρισα από την έκθεση.Ωραια πουλιά αλλά επαθα πλάκα με τα Yorkshire!Από κοντά είναι πολύ επιβλητικά!


Κακιστοι γονεις!

----------


## VasilisM

Δεν έχω ιδέα από την ράτσα Δημήτρη. Μόνο σε φωτογραφίες τα είχα δει και τώρα τα είδα από κοντά. Έχουν τρελή κορμοστασιά όμως και μου άρεσε πολύ το πορτοκαλί χρώμα που είχαν αρκετά.....Και είχα αδικήσει και τα Japan Hosho που από τις φώτο μου φαινόταν άσχημα αλλά από κοντά που τα είδα είναι πολύ όμορφα πουλιά!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα, στην τέταρτη από το τέλος με το κασκόλ (κάτι λάμπει στην φωτό στο ύψος του πέτου του )  είναι ο Κων. ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ του ΠΣΕΕΠ , που πέρσι μου εμπιστεύτηκε ένα από τα καλύτερα πουλιά  (Φοβεροοοοό θηλυκό , Τιμπράντο )  που περάσαν ποτέ από τα χέρια μου ...

----------


## stylianos

Μολις γυρισα κι εγω και εχω παθει την πλακα μου, κατ'αρχην ηταν η πρωτη μου εκθεση οποτε και ο ενθουσιασμος αναλογος. Πολυ ωραια πουλακια και πολλα!! Δεν ειχα δει απο κοντα Japan hoso τα οποια μου αρεσαν αρκετα οπως επισης αναθεωρησα και για τα Yorkshire. Εκει που σταθηκα αρκετα βεβαια ηταν στα μωσαϊκα και τα πουλια χρωματος γενικα, μεγιστη αρρωστια! Κατα πως φαινεται μαλλον θα παω και την αλλη βδομαδα που εχει ενα διαγωνισμο πουλιων εμφανισης και σιγουρα τον δεκεμβρη στην εκθεση του ΑΛΟΠ. Και του χρονου παιδια.

----------


## orion

εγώ πήγα σήμερα και μόνο τον jk21 είδα  :sad:  κρίμα  :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

> εγώ πήγα σήμερα και μόνο τον jk21 είδα  κρίμα


Πάλι εκεί ;;

Εντυπώσεις ..... ;

----------


## jk21

Περασα να δω καποιο φιλο που δεν προλαβα χθες . Ειδα τον Χρηστο και το χαρηκα περισσοτερο !

----------


## geog87

> Περασα να δω καποιο φιλο που δεν προλαβα χθες . Ειδα τον Χρηστο και το χαρηκα περισσοτερο !


Γι'αυτο δεν ηρθες μαζι μας????ο ψηλος σου εδωσε κιτρινη καρτα!

----------


## jk21

για μιση ωρα πηγα βρε .ο Χρηστος θυμαται οτι εφυγα αρον αρον  ,για καφε στο αλσος για το φιλαρακι που σου ειχα πει οτι ηρθε απο χαλκιδα .θα αφηνα  εγω τετοια φαση που περασατε;

----------


## xXx

μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά που συμμετείχαν και σε αυτούς που πήρανε τα βραβεία....jk21 φοβερή η φωτό με την καρδερίνα

----------


## jk21

καλυτερη απο αυτη ;

----------


## xXx

ε ναι σε εκείνη είναι δύο αρσενικά σε αυτή ένα  :Scared0016:  :Fighting0015:

----------

